# Struggling to make a decision



## Rosie 5678 (30 Jan 2020)

Hi all,
Thank you in advance for taking the time to read this.
I've decided I would like to buy my first e bike (this has taken sometime to come to this decision!) My current dilemma is this:
I'm planning on using it primarily for work and possibly for small errands. I have no intention of using it for leisure rides as I will use my other bikes for this. I could technically use my road bike for work but I find I struggle with the journey home due to the hills/weather/ and sleep deprivation (I work nights). I estimate I will probably do around 5000 miles a year on it.
I could get an ebike on the cycle to work scheme but I'm limited to a £1000. Having looked at bikes in this price bracket I think the Carrera Crossroad bike is possibly the best value. 
My reservations about this bike is regarding the longevity of the bike. I don't want to have to replace the bike after a year or have to spend a lot more money on maintenance because it is a cheaper bike.
I have looked at bikes that are more expensive (around the £2000 range) and I do like them but I'm just not as keen on the price! 
Sorry for rambling on but just wondered if anyone had any thoughts as to what I should do or any suggestions as to a bike I could look at. 
Thank you again


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jan 2020)

You are correct about the Carrera bike being good value.

If you want a drop bar roadie style ebike it's about the only one under £1,000.

It uses the Suntour hub motor system which rides nicely, but some owners experienced a hard to pin down cutting out problem.

Most of those cases are now a few years ago, so it might be sorted by now.

Alternatives, such as the Orbea Gain, are twice the price.

The Gain, and several others, uses the ebikemotion rear hub motor.

These bikes are slightly different, being light assist and having a smaller integrated battery.

Might suit, but you ought to try one first just in case it's too weedy for your purpose.

As regards longevity, 5,000 miles a year is a lot for any bicycle so you will be working your way through brakes, tyres, and drivetrain components whatever you buy.

The Carrera has reasonably durable mostly branded kit.

Seems to me a £2,000 ebike won't be any more or less long lasting.

A lot to be said for buying any bike from a local shop.

My experience of Halfords could best be described as 'mixed', but you would at least have somewhere to take it back to for warranty or service work.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (30 Jan 2020)

I've just had hit 4000 miles on my ebike. Chain, cassette and brake pads have been replaced so far. You can always replace with better components when originals wear out.

For commuting don't restrict your search to drop bars. You don't need to go aero with an ebike, in strong winds. 

The real dilemma when you have your bike is you can commute far more winter days but at what conditions to you say enough is enough and will use alternate transport? 

53mph wind gusts predicted for home ride tonight. Hmmm.


----------



## jann71 (30 Jan 2020)

I had similar dilemma before I bought my ebike. I went for a test ride on 4 different bikes and bought the one I liked most to ride.


----------



## derrick (30 Jan 2020)

Does anyone know about battery life for different makes. a cheap bike will possibly have a cheap battery,


----------



## mynydd (30 Jan 2020)

I had pretty much the same decisions as you to make.... hilly commute, limited funds and a 1000 ceiling on my works cycle to work scheme.
In the end I opted for a scott sub sport ebike from cycle republic, that was almost half price at 1600 using their interest free option its just over 40 a month. Its a really solid, good quality bit of kit for the money IMO
Its not drop bar, as all my other bikes are, but that wasn't important for my commute..... tbh its the best thing I've done, makes my commute so much easier and enjoyable during the windy winter months, whilst still giving me a bit of a work out. I can also carry a lot more... lap top etc. as well as riding in my normal work clothes (I just use waterproof trousers if its wet)...... I'll use my other bike when the weather gets warmer.... I really will...... definitely.....


----------



## Tim O (30 Jan 2020)

I agree with Pale Rider (who knows far more than I do) about Halfords - a pretty mixed experience TBH. I did find this:

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Haibike-Sd...8jQ9lrhR7uVjEBbWKPQ9KoOTYWAICrAaAvBwEALw_wcB#

It's a Haibike. The company has a very good reputation. It's got good kit on it for the price. I know it's £399 more than you intended but it might overcome your fears about longevity of parts etc. I don't know where you're located but Haibikes have a pretty good network of dealers and there might be one near you who would be prepared to match the price. My LBS did just that on a Trek Powerfly I got last year when I showed them prices on the internet. 

As others have hinted, once you've got a reasonable ebike you may find you use it for other things apart from your commute. I've virtually stopped using the car altogether since I got mine and it's just damn good fun! I'm essentially a "roadie" and my expensive road bike keeps looking at me pleading to be used...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Jan 2020)

2 points
Firstly the government has withdrawn the £1000 limit on the scheme - but a company can set a lower limit if it wants to - you may be able to talk to someone about your company;s limit
link - https://www.cyclescheme.co.uk/cycle-to-work-scheme-any-price

secondly - I recently got a Raleigh Motus which is amazing compared to the other ebikes I have had (3 of them!). Although this is a lot more than some bikes - some internet sites are selling 2019 models for a lot less - about £1200 - may be worth looking around


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jan 2020)

Tim O said:


> I agree with Pale Rider (who knows far more than I do) about Halfords - a pretty mixed experience TBH. I did find this:
> 
> https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Haibike-Sd...8jQ9lrhR7uVjEBbWKPQ9KoOTYWAICrAaAvBwEALw_wcB#
> 
> ...



If the OP will consider flat bars, something like the Haibike in your link would be a good choice.

Some 'no brand' Chinese ebikes are now £1,100 or so - essentially motorised bicycle shaped objects.

Makes no sense to me to buy one of those when you can get a mainstream brand such as Haibike for only a few hundred more.


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Jan 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> 2 points
> Firstly the government has withdrawn the £1000 limit on the scheme - but a company can set a lower limit if it wants to - you may be able to talk to someone about your company;s limit
> link - https://www.cyclescheme.co.uk/cycle-to-work-scheme-any-price
> 
> secondly - I recently got a Raleigh Motus which is amazing compared to the other ebikes I have had (3 of them!). Although this is a lot more than some bikes - some internet sites are selling 2019 models for a lot less - about £1200 - may be worth looking around



Raleigh has decided to use Bosch motor, battery and displays for their bikes. You will need to check last years model has Bosch or not


----------



## Rosie 5678 (30 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> You are correct about the Carrera bike being good value.
> 
> If you want a drop bar roadie style ebike it's about the only one under £1,000.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply and suggestions. I will have a look at the Irena


----------



## Rosie 5678 (30 Jan 2020)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions. I've just found out today that the cycle to work scheme is closed for the time being at work so I can either wait for it to reopen (I'm not sure when this is at the moment) or just buy one without the scheme. In some ways the decision has been made for me as I don't want to wait therefore, I've spent time looking at the different road bikes available. My personal opinion is that I prefer drop down handlebars just because of how the bike looks. I've been impressed with the Oreba gain d50 which is around £2000. I just like how it looks with the battery being concealed in the tube. I sound so vain lol. I did consider the Boardman e bike that's on sale at Halfords but they seem to have a problem with screws falling out and also the battery falling out so as I'm not that technically minded I'm going to give this one a wide berth. Once again, thank you all I really appreciate it


----------



## Rosie 5678 (30 Jan 2020)

mynydd said:


> I had pretty much the same decisions as you to make.... hilly commute, limited funds and a 1000 ceiling on my works cycle to work scheme.
> In the end I opted for a scott sub sport ebike from cycle republic, that was almost half price at 1600 using their interest free option its just over 40 a month. Its a really solid, good quality bit of kit for the money IMO
> Its not drop bar, as all my other bikes are, but that wasn't important for my commute..... tbh its the best thing I've done, makes my commute so much easier and enjoyable during the windy winter months, whilst still giving me a bit of a work out. I can also carry a lot more... lap top etc. as well as riding in my normal work clothes (I just use waterproof trousers if its wet)...... I'll use my other bike when the weather gets warmer.... I really will...... definitely.....


Do you find that having an e bike results in you riding to work more? I'm thinking I will cycle more using an ebike as it will be fun and more pleasurable whilst also making my commute faster


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Jan 2020)

Rosie 5678 said:


> Do you find that having an e bike results in you riding to work more? I'm thinking I will cycle more using an ebike as it will be fun and more pleasurable whilst also making my commute faster


It wont necessarily make you faster, but it will certainly make the journey/commute easier. Then it becomes a pleasure when conditions are tough. 

There isn't much worse whilst riding a bike in bad weather, struggling to pedal due to fatigue.

If you want a faster commute, you need a big power Speed Pedelec. 28
mph is possible. They're registered with dvla and need insurance.


----------



## Tim O (31 Jan 2020)

Hi Rosie, it's interesting about what's "faster" (now this may be because I'm heading towards my mid seventies and my road racing, and time trial days seem a million years ago!) My Trek Powerfly is a heavy beast alright, but it consistently returns about 12 mph average used predominantly in eco and tour mode. The Island is pretty hilly. On my light road bike I average about 11 mph (I know - pathetic!). So, my experience is that, even on a heavy mountain e bike, I'm going faster (avoiding turbo mode) than on my drop handlebar racing bike. And returning a range of about 65 miles. Such a bike would be ideal for commuting (if I still worked) as it does mean you feel very "planted" in strong winds and lashing rain. I've also got mudguards and a rack on it.

Having said that, I fully understand what you feel about "looks". To be honest, my Trek looks pretty ugly to me. I am sorely tempted along the Orbea Gain or Ribble CGR Al e line, as a second, light, road, bike (I would have to do an awful lot of washing up and gardening, however, before I got the OK from the boss!).


----------



## mynydd (31 Jan 2020)

Rosie 5678 said:


> Do you find that having an e bike results in you riding to work more? I'm thinking I will cycle more using an ebike as it will be fun and more pleasurable whilst also making my commute faster


Hi, I commute every day anyway, but this bike has made such a difference, its cut my journey time in half, and made it over all a much more pleasant experience in the winter. if I didn't commute every day in the first place, I'm sure it would make me do so. 
actually I have started using it to go to the football instead of the car on a Saturday..... meaning I can have an extra beer


----------



## jann71 (31 Jan 2020)

Yes, I commute a lot more by bike since getting my ebike. It is mainly uphill on the way home


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Jan 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Raleigh has decided to use Bosch motor, battery and displays for their bikes. You will need to check last years model has Bosch or not


The 2019 model has Bosch, that is what I have - I believe that the previous ones did not - 2020 model seems to be similar to the 2019 witha few tweaks


----------

